# Modifying my USAT SD40



## TAAudi (Dec 6, 2012)

hello ......

3 weeks ago I`ve found a shop which had an USAT MILW SD40-2 in stock ....... in a german online-shop!!!

I think it was the last one in the world you could buy yet, because i looked for it many days in the www ..... the MILW-model is out of production 

perhaps you´re intested in to watch the modifications on my USAT SD40-2 .....

these are the last views of my untouched 196

















everything inside will fly away ..... I will use again an ESU XL 4.0 dcc-decoder .....












all lamps will changed with LED´s, because it will reduce the current draw 
Oh, by the way, my GP-38-2 needs only 1,3 A with all lights on and "notch 8", driving blocked with hand









i will take the same colors for the wires i´ve used at my GP38-2

beacon pink
number boards black
cab green
head-lights front white
head-lights back grey
class-light white front blue
class-light red front brown
class-light red back orange
steplights yellow

+ RED !!!! every Aux will switch minus!!!! that´s why you must use Bi-color-LED´s with comined anode, class-lights for example ....


here you can see the number-board and cab-light











i also started with the all-weather-window .......











the flashlight on the roof will be replaced. MILW have had rotating beacons


that´s all for today .....

greetings from Germay
Thomas


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good, keep us informed.


----------



## TAAudi (Dec 6, 2012)

constuction time again .......

at the first time when a saw my SD40-2, I looked like this --->








the trucks ...... ohhhhh noooo! this must be modified

last night I had a dream ......







no, sorry ....... 

see it yourself ...... in progress

before and after - these are the frames of the right side of the trucks. Do you see the difference to the left side frame on the pic with the cab?


















original truck with modified frame












modified truck with modified frame (the height of the platform is also correct, with SD-70 wheels ....)













pin is now in the middle of the truck, too (in progress, testing) ....... it looks much more realistic!






















now i must ckeck, if i will need to have the front axle with possibility to move a little up and down .....


greetings
Thomas


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Thomas, interesting concept here!! Great minds think a like...!!! :} 

Here is the same approach I was working on last fall and did further work this winter... 

MY reasoning is: 

...1 ..better scale appearances... 

...2 ..increased clearance for a ''scale frame'' under the deck.. 

...3 ..increased turning radius for the truck installed in a loco... 

Mine is based on using a SD70 motor block, the metal brackets, and wheels, & only the SD40-2 side frames ... 

I rework the back side to glue on a 'tab' to mount the metal brackets to, ala... the same as a SD70 side frame mounts. 

 

You can visit my thread about USA Trains truck mods for better handling here also, If you missed it!! 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/14/aft/127190/afv/topic/Default.aspx 

Sure makes a better looking loco, ugh!! 

Good luck, lets us know of your testing results for the center pivot point... 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## TAAudi (Dec 6, 2012)

hi ....

today´s target was the fuel tank ..... MILW used a smaler Version

shortened and glued .....











primed ....










http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/afv/post/aft/127748/aff/8/<img src= 
fitted .....










http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/afv/post/aft/127748/aff/8/<img src= 
now you can see the truck better ......



















.... and a little update











greetings from Germany
Thomas


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

Nice work, USA Trains is the best. Sweet...........


----------



## daveyb (Feb 28, 2009)

thats really looking good,,,, what black paint are you using,,, and what tool did you use to shorten the fuel tank, looks very clean, did you fill before painting.... 

i have a couple of projects im about to start so im gathering tips,,


----------



## TAAudi (Dec 6, 2012)

hi, 

I have no special tools, only hacksaw, file, sandpaper .... 

.... at this fuel tank i didn´t need to fill ..... good sawed and sandet ;-) 

my used paint ist car paint, it´s based on acryl ... from spray can


----------



## daveyb (Feb 28, 2009)

so you basicaly use car paint,,,, it looks like satin black,,, finish is very good,,,,, from an aerosol,,

is the primer car paint too,,,

trucks look excellent,,,,


----------



## TAAudi (Dec 6, 2012)

yes, it´s non-glossy black .....


from left to right: MILW-orange, primer, matt black










greetings


----------



## daveyb (Feb 28, 2009)

looks really great,,, i will have to get some of that black,,,,,, just what im after!!


----------



## usachuck (Mar 25, 2013)

was the dupli color costom mixed and if so ware did you get it?? I'm looking for providence & Worcester 

chuck


----------



## TAAudi (Dec 6, 2012)

hi Chuck, 
the "MILW-orange" is an original color of a car. I don´t know which. In Germany you can get most colors of many cars, in car part stores, for little repairs for instance ..... or modeling ;-) 

greetings 
Thomas


----------



## usachuck (Mar 25, 2013)

can you get providence & Worcester rail road orange and brown ?? haha 

chuck


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By usachuck on 08 May 2013 07:00 PM 
can you get providence & Worcester rail road orange and brown ?? haha 

chuck 


If you have a color sample many paint stores can mix it up for you. Ask for the sample can to test with it. 
I doubt if your joke went over very well.

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I did not get it... was the brown from Worchester sauce?


----------

